# Absolutely gutted



## Tnavas (29 July 2012)

HAve just discovered that I cannot view the secong day of Eventing Dressage - Sky in their infinate wisdom and money grabbing ways are only showing it on MySky HD - means that the Sports channels I've paid for are not screening some of the finals of the competitions.

It's Mark Todd tonight and I so wanted to watch him.


----------



## Lynnie1 (29 July 2012)

The BBC Olympic channels are covering all events.  Today the dressage is on BBC Olympic 8 channel 457 on Sky


----------



## mja (29 July 2012)

You would be more gutted if like me you dont have Sky


----------



## rockysmum (29 July 2012)

Lynnie1 said:



			The BBC Olympic channels are covering all events.  Today the dressage is on BBC Olympic 8 channel 457 on Sky 

Click to expand...

Dont think the BBC broadcast in New Zealand.

Obviously Sky are wanting everyone to upgrade.  I would be furious if I was paying for Sports channels already.


----------



## Clava (29 July 2012)

Watch it on the internet live?


----------



## mik (29 July 2012)

http://www.rtve.es/londres-2012/  try here, you might be able to see it. look in the video boxes, you want completo, doma. Worth a go it is a BBC feed.


----------



## Kittykins (29 July 2012)

If you have Sky you should be able to get it on the red button. Go to BBC 1, press the red button and go from there. 

I'm watching it now so it's definitely on there.


----------



## Missmac (29 July 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2th6


----------



## Tnavas (29 July 2012)

Thanks everyone for the links 

Happy, Happy! - enough Kiwis must have complained as Sky dropped a programme or more off their normal Sport channels and broadcast the 2nd day of the Eventing dressage.

AND Sky are calling in tomorrow with a MySky HD decoder for me for free!!!! Sometimes it pays to grump!! 

Mark Todd you are a legend!  Got to watch you after all.


----------

